# bien à vous / à toi (fin de lettre)



## cmenaza

¿Cómo traduciríais exactamente la expresión "bien a vous"? ¿Es formal o informal? Gracias


----------



## irisheyes0583

Nos puedes dar un poco de contexto, por favor?


----------



## cmenaza

Es una despedida en una carta: Bien à vous!


----------



## irisheyes0583

Entonces, como te parece la frase, "Saludos Cordiales"?


----------



## valerie

'bien à vous ' implica una relación afectiva, aunque no muy íntima. 

Me explico:
No se usará en contextos formales, profesionales,etc...  Sin embargo, el vous podria implicar un 'vouvoiement', una cierta distancia.
Para mi esta expressión tiene un cierto aire anticuado, lo he visto usado en ciertas cartas escritas por parientes a mis abuelos. Pero puede que sea solo yo...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, buenas tardes
También creo que se trata de una formula un poco antigua y pienso en en castellano un saludo igual de castizo podría ser "Un servidor", "Servidor".
Hasta luego, au revoir


----------



## cereza

Sí, es otra forma de despedirse, pero yo no lo veo tan anticuada.
Un saludo


----------



## eloxer

Bueno, aquí en Quebec se usa en las cartas de despedida y suena el equivalente en español a cordialmente, aunque literalmente debería decir "que esté bien, o que le vaya bien".


----------



## kartofen

Hola,
me podéis ayudar con la traducción de "Bien à vous" al final de las cartas, mails, etc formales?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## lpfr

Una clásica:
  De usted [muy] atentamente,



Con o sin el "muy".


----------



## GURB

Hola
No pienso que sea tan anticuada. Se usa bastante entre colegas de la Universidad por ejemplo para despedirse en todo tipo de comunicaciones informales y breves .
_Je vous communique votre emploi du temps pour la période du... Je vous rappelle que vous devez me fournir pour le... Bien à vous.
Atentos saludos de + firma _me parece corresponder.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El equivalente "_cortés_" de *bien à vous* quizá sea *suyo afectísimo*, fórmula rancia donde las haya.

Creo que lo mejor es *atentos saludos*, como dice *GURB* o, aún más sencillo, *atentamente*.


----------



## cris_29_esp

Hola, 

no encuentro la traducción de "cordialement vôtre". J'ai comme l'impression que c'est presque comme "bien à toi / à vous", mais j'ai pas non plus trouvé la traduction...

no si sencillamente se traduciría como "cordialmente"

Es como la conclusión de una carta..

gracias

Chris


----------



## lillaspana

Bonjour, 
Selon les dictionnaires qui traitent des équivalences en correspondance, on traduit "Cordialement" par "Atentamente". 
Personnellement c'est ce que j'ai toujours lu (et donc utilisé) dans des emails venant d'institutions (Université, Bibliothèque Nationales, etc.)


----------



## catatrad

Cordialement votre, bien à toi, bien à vous, bien cordialement est plus chaleureux que "atentamente", moi je mettrais ce que tu as tout d'abord pensé: Cordialmente, saludos cordiales, reciba un cordial saludo, etc. (es lo que usan casi todos mis clientes)


----------



## CAFETERO

Hola amigos:

Yo opino que la fórmula "bien à vous" continúa vigente en las comunicaciones de índole formal. Difiero de algunos de los significados que muchos dan en este foro. El equivalente en Español es "De usted" como "A vous" pues no diríamos "muy de usted". Tanto en Español como en Francés tiene un tono cálido y en comunicaciones íntimas "à vous" es, literalmente "suyo", como "à toi", "tuyo(a)". La Hermenéutica de la expresión sería " a su disposición", " a sus órdenes"; NUNCA "a su servicio" que resulta, tal como la palabra, servil y sumiso. Ustedes dirán...


----------



## Babarel

Hola a todos,

La expresión "bien à vous" no es anticuada y se usa también en contextos formales o profesionales. Pero creo (aunque no con seguridad) que sólo debe emplearse de superior hacia subordinado y no al revés. Y supone que las personas se conozcan, aunque sus relaciones sean formales. Pero no implica ninguna intimidad, a pesar de lo que parece con la idea de "suyo".
Yo traduciría sencillamente por algo como "(muy) atentamente" si es bastante formal, o por "saludos" si hay más confianza.


----------



## CAFETERO

Amigo Barbarel:

¿Qué significa "je suis à toi" o, como diría Madame Bovary "je suis à vous"?
¿Qué le permite afirmar que la expresión "à vous" no es intimista? Es elemental que la expresión implica sumisión, subordinación tácita o expresa. Es, sin duda, sinónima de "muy atentamente" o "cordialmente" pero dichos significados no son precisos como es ideal dilucidarlo en estos espacios de discusión. ¡Buen día!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cafetero:

−  Expr.  _Bien à vous_ (formule de politesse à la fin d'une lettre). (CNRTL)

La formulas de cortesía carecen de intimidad, todo lo contrario, la evitan.

Cordialmente, o atentamente son efectivamente las traducciones adecuadas. 

También podríamos ver en la expresión: je vous souhaite beaucoup de bien.

Puestos a elucubrar...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

> "je suis à toi" o, como diría Madame Bovary "je suis à vous"?





Gévy said:


> Puestos a elucubrar...


 
Puestos a elucubrar de la fórmula epistolar a madame Bovary, nos detenemos un instante en el comerciante o el funcionario o ... que está terminando de hacer algo cuando te toca el turno y te dice = "Je suis à vous dans une minute" en el sentido de "lo atiendo".

Creo que es una de estas fórmulas huecas que cambian de sentido según quién habla y con quién habla (o escribe). Y como está al final, su sentido depende del tono utilizado en lo que precede.


----------



## amarias

lpfr said:


> Una clásica:
> De usted [muy] atentamente,
> 
> 
> 
> Con o sin el "muy".



Esta despedida no se usa en España, ignoro en Hispanoamérica. En España se pone, en contextos formales y distantes anque no excesivamente protocolarios "Atentamente" a secas o bien "Le saluda atentamente".


----------



## amarias

Babarel said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> La expresión "bien à vous" no es anticuada y se usa también en contextos formales o profesionales. Pero creo (aunque no con seguridad) que sólo debe emplearse de superior hacia subordinado y no al revés. Y supone que las personas se conozcan, aunque sus relaciones sean formales. Pero no implica ninguna intimidad, a pesar de lo que parece con la idea de "suyo".
> Yo traduciría sencillamente por algo como "(muy) atentamente" si es bastante formal, o por "saludos" si hay más confianza.




Efectivamente, tengo un profesor francés con quien tengo una buena relación aunque sin ninguna confianza y se despide por escrito en e-mails no demasiado formales con "Bien à vous".


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Víctor Pérez said:
> 
> 
> 
> El equivalente "_cortés_" de *bien à vous* quizá sea *suyo afectísimo*, fórmula rancia donde las haya.
> Creo que lo mejor es *atentos saludos*, como dice *GURB* o, aún más sencillo, *atentamente*.
Click to expand...

Es la traducción que proponen:
*"afectísimo, a *
*adj suyo a.*_ bien à vous_, votre très dévoué." 

Como ya indicó Valerie, se entiende que existe una relación personal aunque no íntima. 
Yo optaría, como ya se indicó también, por "*saludos cordiales*" menos impersonal que "atentos saludos".


----------



## amarias

Tina Iglesias said:


> Es la traducción que proponen:
> *"afectísimo, a *
> *adj suyo a.*_ bien à vous_, votre très dévoué."
> 
> Como ya indicó Valerie, se entiende que existe una relación personal aunque no íntima.
> Yo optaría, como ya se indicó también,  por "saludos cordiales" menos impersonal que "atentos saludos".



Que propongan la traducción que quieran, pero nadie se atrevería a decir eso en España.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


amarias said:


> Que propongan la traducción que quieran, pero nadie se atrevería a decir eso en España.



Estamos en un foro de traducción y si una persona tiene que traducir "bien à vous" que, como ha quedado claro en el hilo, es una manera algo antigua de expresarse y que demuestra una clara voluntad de guardar distancia, tendrá a la fuerza que recurrir a una formulación igual de "antigua", "castiza" o "rancia".
No lo va a traducir por : _un beso/abrazo_ o sea lo que sea que se escriba en un SMS por ejemplo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Un hilo publicado hace algún tiempo en el foro Français seulement, y que podría interesarles: Bien à toi / Bien à vous.

Suyo afectísimo ,


swift


----------

